# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Lobang Thread.

## loupgarou

couple of nice items.
as usual caveat emptor.. test carefully, check warranty, know market rate.
------------------------

300D set (with BG-E1 etc)
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=51519

Sigma Macro 105mm
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=51075

Canon Macro in this website at SGD300 (not sure if scam)
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthrea...threadid=51957

----------


## Simon

replied to that buyer for the macro len... want to see the lens first [ :Grin: ]

----------


## benny

> ----------------
> On 11/18/2003 12:02:54 PM 
> 
> replied to that buyer for the macro len... want to see the lens first [] 
> ----------------



Take note that this is the first generation EF 100 mm F2.8 Macro. It does not have USM. Not a handicap since most aquarist focus manually anyway. Other macro users (like insect, flowers) prefer the faster focusing on the USM version.

Things to lookout for when buying a used lens for SLR cameras...

To check for used lens, give a gentle shake. There should be no loose parts. Check for external signs of bumps or dents. It's an indication of the lens being dropped previously. Also try the to fit a filter on. If it does not fit properly, it also means that the lens was dropped previously and the filter cushioned the drop causing the filter threads to be damaged. Try to switch the lens to manual focusing and ensure the the manual focusing ring feels smooth and not restricted in anyway.

Also, look at both the front and back lens element for signs for dust and fungus. Too much dust will also affect the pictures. Cleaning will cost you more than you think.

Fit the lens on the camera and listen to the lens when focusing. It should not make funny noise. Then check the focus and see that it's indeed focusing properly and not out of alignment.

Cheers,

----------


## loupgarou

some 3rd party lens make lots of noise even when new (eg: sigma 70-300...)

----------


## loupgarou

no usm = no full time manual, but it can AF right?

----------


## Simon

thanks for the tip benny

----------


## loupgarou

G3 set.
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=52238

wait for it to drop.. take note G3 shutter lag not like 300D.. heh.

----------


## loupgarou

Brand New Kenko 2x TC
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=52197

----------


## loupgarou

300D body only. (I think you should offer $1.5) heh

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=52255

get yourself a second hand sigma 15-30 for around $600++ and a canon 50mm 1.8

after that. (or 12-24)

-------------
canon G5 set
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=51050

---
Manfrotto 719B tripod with integral ball head (get yourself a quick release adapter also).
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=52300


G3
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=52019

----------


## hwchoy

chris, which model tripod did you get?

----------


## loupgarou

same one above 719B with integral ballhead

----------


## hwchoy

Chris have you tried a monopod? thought it would be more useful especially for aquaristics.

anyway don't you need a hot shoe cord? three more sets to go…

----------


## loupgarou

hot shoe cord for wat? all the flash are wireless .

monopod. dunno. not when taking full tank. but maybe while walking outside. (not that I do , but I like it light and easy, so I'll just squat and take fast shutter speeds

----------


## hwchoy

monopod easier to rock forward and backward to get the &amp;quot;correct&amp;quot; focus.

as for hot shoe cord, well your master flash may not/should not be on the hot shoe to avoid reflection?

----------


## loupgarou

I stick a omnibounce on it or bounce it to the ceiling..

----------


## hwchoy

anyway I just checked, ALL SOLD [: :Smile: ]

----------


## loupgarou

Kenko 2x TC at 250
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=52700

----------


## Simon

chris, OT question

can I use a 2xTC for my already Tele len?

----------


## loupgarou

the kenko 2x can be used with EF mount lenses only (not ef-s).

you can use it with f/4 or larger, cos once your f stop value &amp;gt; 5.6 on the lens, you lose AF capability (still can manual though).

I tried 100mm macro with TCx3....hahah. only manual, AF tends to miss the sharp picture...

----------


## naturetan

Just FYI, if you're getting TC lens, get the best that you can possibly afford, like Canon/Nikon brand. Usually image quality suffer badly if you get those cheap one. I've this Kenko brand last time, but has since switch to branded one for better results.

----------


## loupgarou

are you certain? the kenko TC have been quoted on dpreview to be optically as good as the canon ones.

besides the canon ones only fit a few L lenses only . *ie: cannot use on eg: 100mm USM macro)

----------


## naturetan

Well, I'm not sure about the current Kenko TC, I bought mine &amp;gt;5 years ago. Did macro and its flaw show up in high magnification. Using it and seeing with our own eyes is sometimes better than review. It's also good to read several reviews if any, instead of just one. Anyway, I might be wrong for the current one, since I'm using Nikon instead. 

Personally, I would still prefer manufacturer lens as my first safer choice. From my experience, I used to own Sigma/Tamron lens, despite review that it's comparable or even better in quality to manufacturer lens last time. However, when I get serious with my work, they're really not up to standard for high quality imaging. But perhaps, technology of these lens maker has now catch up, this I can't really comment.

----------


## loupgarou

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=53802

canon 100 mm macro f/2.8 usm $840

----------


## loupgarou

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=53912
canon 420

----------


## loupgarou

http://www.adobe.com/store/products/...rcecode=112300
Adobe photoshop CS at USD299

if you buy the 300D, you get a photoshop elements with your purchase. alternatively you can buy photoshop elements 1.0 and update.

then again, its not much difference from academic pricing which anyone in your family still studying can buy..

----------


## loupgarou

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=54111
30L dry cabinet.

----------


## loupgarou

East Gear Rechargable Batteries

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthrea...548#post489548

There's NO OTHER BETTER LOBANG ON THE MARKET for good batteries for your flash.

----------


## loupgarou

30L Olympus dry cabinet: $60
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=55267

----------


## loupgarou

300D kit with BG-E1
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=55373

----------


## loupgarou

2.2 GB CF card for $300
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthrea...999#post505999

that's vaguely 276 RAW shots..

----------


## Simon

TCW selling a canon 70-200L 2.8 for 1.3-1.4k

----------


## benny

[quote:8c9f3dadb4="Simon"]TCW selling a canon 70-200L 2.8 for 1.3-1.4k[/quote:8c9f3dadb4]

Wah!!! That means mine depreciated more than 1K already!  :Crying:  

No Cheers,

----------


## Simon

kekekeee... not really, some CSers selling their len at 30% off the street price.. for a 1-2 yrs len

----------


## loupgarou

that one probably no IS

----------


## benny

DSLR for S$950!?

Here

But you have to be quick.

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

[quote:b948c08b34="loupgarou"]that one probably no IS[/quote:b948c08b34]

to confirm, its the 70-200L 2.8 version, no IS of coz... going for 1.4k which I think its a good buy...

----------


## benny

[quote:c8ec5192c4="Simon"][quote:c8ec5192c4="loupgarou"]that one probably no IS[/quote:c8ec5192c4]

to confirm, its the 70-200L 2.8 version, no IS of coz... going for 1.4k which I think its a good buy...[/quote:c8ec5192c4]

Believe me. It's a great buy!

Cheers,

----------


## loupgarou

300D set. 
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=60109

----------


## loupgarou

another 300D set.
great fabulous price
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=60877

----------


## loupgarou

10D for sale..makes me want to trade up. lol
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=61260

for choy..Olympus E1 system for sale. lol
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=61056

another 300D with kit (1600 apparantly)
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=61287

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:46b37484f3="loupgarou"]
for choy..Olympus E1 system for sale. lol
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=61056
[/quote:46b37484f3]

two-months only, these people change cam macam change underwear  :Opps:

----------


## Simon

[quote:c104b0ba02="hwchoy"][quote:c104b0ba02="loupgarou"]
for choy..Olympus E1 system for sale. lol
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=61056
[/quote:c104b0ba02]

two-months only, these people change cam macam change underwear  :Opps:  

[/quote:c104b0ba02]

so when is your turn to get a DSLR  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:0bc0d5e714="Simon"]
so when is your turn to get a DSLR  :Roll Eyes: [/quote:0bc0d5e714]

I remain faithful to my G5  :Angel:   :Angel:   :Angel:

----------


## Simon

[quote:e2bb6429ff="hwchoy"][quote:e2bb6429ff="Simon"]
so when is your turn to get a DSLR  :Roll Eyes: [/quote:e2bb6429ff]

I remain faithful to my G5  :Angel:   :Angel:   :Angel: [/quote:e2bb6429ff]

enjoy your f.8 then  :Angel:

----------


## hwchoy

[quote:c67bc9bf00="Simon"]enjoy your f.8 then  :Angel: [/quote:c67bc9bf00]  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## fishie.com

[quote:342ae0b437="Simon"]
enjoy your f.8 then  :Angel: [/quote:342ae0b437]
evil man! LOL

----------


## loupgarou

don't forget the new P&amp;S cams


28 - 200 mm F2.4 - F3.5 L / 8 megapixel
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0402/04020908canonpro1.asp


38-380 f/2.8  f/3.1 IS / 3.34 megapixel
http://www.dpreview.com/news/0402/04020907canons1is.asp

----------


## loupgarou

canon 550EX flash at $480
http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=67317

----------


## loupgarou

Super Lelong here:
I see also I drool

550EX at $500
100mm Macro USM f/2.8 at $650
Right Angle Finder "C" at $150

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=68183

----------


## hwchoy

canon user get 550EX wouldn't go wrong !  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

[quote:e2b8988bf5="loupgarou"]Super Lelong here:
I see also I drool

550EX at $500
100mm Macro USM f/2.8 at $650
Right Angle Finder "C" at $150

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=68183[/quote:e2b8988bf5]

sms early in the morning plus PM... but no response, think perharps he thinks the prices too low :P

----------


## hwchoy

hah! Simon, gian already right  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

550EX very powderful especially for shooting in forest

----------


## Simon

[quote:e009eb1d08="hwchoy"]hah! Simon, gian already right  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  

550EX very powderful especially for shooting in forest[/quote:e009eb1d08]

nope, was looking at the angle finder 'c' :P but i do agree the 550 is with a very attractive price

----------


## hwchoy

buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!  :Shocked:  buy! buy! buy!

----------

